# What if you knew the world was ending?



## Phantom (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, it's New Years. I was in a discussion with some friends and someone mentioned the Mayan 2012 deadline. Now it might not be how the Mayans thought it would be, but what if you knew for sure that the world was ending on December 12th 2012? I am talking without a doubt world leaders on television telling you there's no hope we failed and can't save ourselves, the world is going to end. If everyone was 100% postitive this was going to happen. Hypothetical of course.


What would you do if you knew the world was ending? What would everyone do? How do you think it would end?

Kind of like the question if you knew you were going to die in a month.


----------



## Green (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

Pray like hell and also say bye to everyone I knew.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

There'd be a lot of chaos, that's for sure. Why bother working a job you hate if you know that the world's going to end?

As for what I'd do... the first thing that comes to my mind is just call my crush and be like "I need to talk to you. The fucking world's going to end this year." We both like each other, so hopefully he'll know where I'm going with this. And I'll be like "so since we don't really have much time left, I want to spend a lot of it with you."

And then I don't know. Blow all my money on an epic trip to Russia?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

I would do everything that I was scared to do or stuff that I was too scared to do. I would basically change my whole outlook on life. I would do stuff that normally I might have regreted, because I would realize that it would be my last chance to do so. I would also say bye to everyone I knew. and generic stuff like that.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

I'd prepare. Stockpile food and water, dig a shelter underground (or if it was coming from underground, above ground), tell people about it, save people, invite them to my shelter, post shelter-making instructions on the internet.

If there was literally no hope of survival (like the sun was going to engulf Earth), I'd tell everyone goodbye, see if I could catch a ride on a rocket out (with friends and family if possible), and, if I couldn't, I'd find some cyanide and end it all painlessly. 

Not like I believe any of that bullshit's going to happen, but hey.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

Pretty sure I'd do something obnoxiously stupid but no one would care because HEY THE WORLD'S ENDING.

I would also not want to die by whatever painful means that the universe plans to destroy the Earth with, so I'd do something quite reckless and attempt to kill myself in the process.

i've got these things planned out, man


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

it depends on whether one also knew for sure if there's an afterlife or not; if not, it'd be common sense to keep both that and the world ending as a secret from everyone else. I mean if everyone knew, people would steal, rape and kill the shit out of everyone long before the end would come, there would be no moral values whatsoever, and even if you aren't killed, you'll starve to death as all stores get robbed out

besides trying out stuff I always wanted to try out, I already live my life as if it was the last moment of it - time shouldn't be wasted, and one should enjoy every last bit of one's life

p.s. the world isn't going to end, or if it ever will, we won't live long enough to have to care about it


----------



## spaekle (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

Probably watch the chaos unfold from a safe distance.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Squarewalker said:


> p.s. the world isn't going to end, or if it ever will, we won't live long enough to have to care about it


Sigh, hypothetical. Please don't turn this into something that needs to be in the debate section.


----------



## Green (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

Also grab whatever game has my team on it and keep it with me. Because my friends are on that thing, man.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

If the world was actually ending?

Live my life out like I want to. Duh.


----------



## Clover (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Phantom said:


> What would you do if you knew the world was ending?


The world /is/ ending. Everywhere, all the time.

Just like how you're dying right now.

Happy new year!


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: What if you knew?*

I don't really think I'd do anything differently. If I wanted to do something so desperately that I'd make it my number one priority if the world were ending... well, then I'd be doing it right now, wouldn't I? I suppose I'd say goodbye to my friends and loved ones, and, uh, not give a shit about school any more. That's about it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd probably go find my girlfriend and spend a week or so performing illicit and illegal activities in my bedroom.

Eh, I'd also talk openly and frankly with all my close friends and families. Then I'd go to London and perform  my poetry and songs on the fourth plinth.

Other than that, idk.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 1, 2011)

find some drugs, drink stupid amounts of alcohol, lose my virginity, maybe break a few laws just for the hell of it.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Music Dragon said:


> and, uh, not give a shit about school any more.


So true.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 1, 2011)

Meet as many people from here as possible, finish The Quest for the Legends with all the free time I'd have after ditching university, and cuddle up with Shadey watching all the movies and TV series I've wanted to see for years but still haven't gotten around to. In between reading all the books.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 1, 2011)

Meet all my TCoD friends, try to meet my idols and inspirations, hang out with my family, and go to another country. And try and do something worthwhile. Some good for the world. I don't want the world to end knowing that I haven't really changed much.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Jan 1, 2011)

Stop going to school, come out of the closet, eat cake, use my savings to go somewhere, then wait to die.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 1, 2011)

What I would usually do.


----------



## Missile (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Spaekle said:


>


I could stare at that all day long.

Ahem! Anyway, I'd probably want to spend time with my family and friends, and I'd definetly want to meet all of my Internet friends. I'd want to do the things that I was too scared to do. I'd make it so that my last days on Earth are fabulous ones. I want to die happy, thank you very much. I'd also spend some time with my boyfriend and tell him I love him. I'd just want to spend time with all the people that I love, you know? But honestly... I don't really have this planned out because I really don't believe that the world is going to end in my lifetime.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 3, 2011)

I would try to meet as many people from here as I could, I would travel, I would make something, I would drink tea.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually don't think I would change that much. I would travel to see a few sights maybe but that's it. I am pretty content with my life right now.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 3, 2011)

What everyone else is saying, basically. Meet everyone I could from here, travel the world, love like I've never loved before...

Also try to get laid as much as humanly possible, but THAT'S JUST ME.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 4, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> I would drink tea.


This. :D


----------



## Wargle (Jan 4, 2011)

inb4 killing spree.

KIIIIILLLLING SPREEEEEEEE

Basically, tell everyone I hate a nice 'Fuck You' and then do what I want.


----------



## Lili (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd probably just try and spend it all partying at first, but then I'd snap out of it and visit my brother with my mom.  I don't spend enough time with him, and he'd be one of the most important people to me in that sort of a crisis.


----------



## Auraflash (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I'd ditch school, hang out with all my friends, spend money like there's no tomorrow, and then in my remaining days stay with my family.

Now, imagine if people were to do stuff like wasting money, crimes, etc. because they thought the world was ending... and then it was a false alarm xD


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 5, 2011)

I would drop out of school because there wouldn't be a point, spend my money like crazy, travel the world, draw loads of stuff, hang out with friends a lot, and just spend the last days with my family.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 6, 2011)

Step One: Buy an Ocarina off of e-bay.
Step Two: Wait till doom's day.
Step Three: Play Oath to Order over and over, and hope to god those giants come to our aid... Props to those who get the reference.


----------



## Mai (Jan 7, 2011)

SneaselLover said:


> Step One: Buy an Ocarina off of e-bay.
> Step Two: Wait till doom's day.
> Step Three: Play Oath to Order over and over, and hope to god those giants come to our aid... Props to those who get the reference.


And if that doesn't work, play the Song of Time.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2011)

Mai said:


> And if that doesn't work, play the Song of Time.


And relive the last three days of the planet's destruction forever?

Anyway I'd probably try to finish a load of video games or something \o/


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 10, 2011)

Zora of Termina said:


> Also try to get laid as much as humanly possible, but THAT'S JUST ME.


It's not just you. End of the world sex, anyone?

But besides that, I dunno. I think everyone's covered it. I've no regrets at this point, so I'd probably find something absolutely huge to do. Unfortunately, I don't think I'd have enough time to backpack from Inverness to Yogyakarta, but there would be places I need to see.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 11, 2011)

Try to meet my girlfriend face to face so we could ride out the end together along with her friends. Maybe.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 11, 2011)

Wouldn't tell anyone if they didn't know. Let them die happy.
And I'd live as normally as I could while doing my best to find out a way to achieve as many goals as possible. Use what savings I have, dedicate more time to learning how to drive and get that extra freedom. Draw like hell and spend more time with friends since school would mean that much less.
Probably get laid, yeah. In between panicking and counting down the days.


----------



## Green (Jan 11, 2011)

Also, if the world does end on 12/21/2012, where do time zones come in? Would Australia go down first?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 12, 2011)

St. Christopher said:
			
		

> Also, if the world does end on 12/21/2012, where do time zones come in? Would Australia go down first?


well, not really, we'd just be awake for it.


----------



## Mai (Jan 14, 2011)

Meowth said:


> And relive the last three days of the planet's destruction forever?
> 
> Anyway I'd probably try to finish a load of video games or something \o/


Yes. That way I could do whatever I want and _no one would know._


----------



## Creepy Kecleon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Music Dragon said:


> not give a shit about school any more. That's about it.


You go to school?

I'd just treat it as I would if I was a dying person, which for most part is just being all cool about it - make humor out of it with my friends ect

And prolly travel the world a bit


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 19, 2011)

1~ Stop caring about school, doing homework, anything else that eats all of my time.
2~ Stockpile caffeine and foods.  Oh, and tea.
3~ ADVENTURE TIME.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: What if you knew?*



Creepy Kecleon said:


> You go to school?


Evidently, yes.


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 19, 2011)

enter the observatory right before the armageddon clock reaches zero, you derps.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 19, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> enter the observatory right before the armageddon clock reaches zero, you derps.


Yeah, but that takes crazy good timing to do it right, and if you don't do it right, you screw up your save file horribly.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 19, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> enter the observatory right before the armageddon clock reaches zero, you derps.


Majora's Mask references have already been done.
And besides, the 4th Day glitch means you can't do any sidequests, iirc D:


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 19, 2011)

If you need four days you're doing it wrong, anyway. :D


----------



## Pwnemon (Jan 20, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> If you need four days you're doing it wrong, anyway. :D


In the game. IRL, you need as much time as you can get.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd make no attempt to save myself and would generally be spiteful and bitter about the rest of my days turning into ash. If by any chance I did survive, I'd probably laugh a bit about surviving before dying a few minutes/hours/days later due to lack of food, water, injuries, etc.

Basically? I'm dead unless I find some way to transform into a cockroach during that time.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 20, 2011)

Guys, all your reckless lawlessness would be very disappointing to the nice man in the blue box who'd come along and stop the world ending at the last moment.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 20, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Guys, all your reckless lawlessness would be very disappointing to the nice man in the blue box who'd come along and stop the world ending at the last moment.


oh, I'm sure the Doctor will be fine with me throwing a few eggs at Nick Clegg. :3


----------



## Phantom (Jan 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Guys, all your reckless lawlessness would be very disappointing to the nice man in the blue box who'd come along and stop the world ending at the last moment.


Made of win.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Feb 2, 2011)

get naked and dance


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 6, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Guys, all your reckless lawlessness would be very disappointing to the nice man in the blue box who'd come along and stop the world ending at the last moment.


Nah, he'd probably know it was meant to happen and ride it out.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 6, 2011)

♪*The (week)end is coming!
How does a love song sound?
If someone, somewhere, just a little,
Will be brought a smile in this world... *♪

...Actually, I'd be too busy freaking out due to my fear of death to sing anything.


----------



## TANMAC43 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell the girl of my dreams I love her and die with her. Yeah, it's sappy, but that's what I'd do.


----------

